

The Creative Act: Marcel Duchamp’s 1957 Classic, Read by the Artist Himself - walterbell
http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/08/23/the-creative-act-marcel-duchamp-1957/

======
jimiwen
an aesthetic osmosis !

"The result of this struggle is a difference between the intention and its
realization, a difference which the artist is not [aware] of." this i am not
so sure...

Duchamp's art coefficient = gap, good or bad,

So is it possible art coefficient=0 but esthetic scale = ∞

